

We perfected our simple first product, won the market, and have nothing to do. - jonsteinberg
http://www.jonsteinberg.com/2009/11/we-perfected-our-simple-first-product-won-the-market-and-now-have-nothing-to-do/

======
raheemm
That title is completely misleading - I actually was looking forward to
reading about the market they had perfected for and how long it took them.

~~~
dolinsky
Agreed, and considering the post was added by the author of the linked
article, it's not a huge stretch to suggest he knowingly did so.

~~~
nkohari
Still, an interesting article nonetheless.

------
enoren
"I also agree with this tweet from Dustin Curtis: ”I have never heard an
entrepreneur say ‘I wish I had launched my product later.’”"

I am sure Cuil would disagree with this, however their problem was more mass
marketing too early and having too big of an audience for their effectively
Alpha release.

~~~
anigbrowl
There's a ton of products that failed because the markt wasn't ready for them.
Segway, anyone?

~~~
a-priori
There's a subtle but important difference between "the market isn't ready" and
"there is no market".

------
swombat
Interesting article, but seems to really over-simplify things. There are many
reasons to diversify your product portfolio. I agree that most of them don't
apply to an early start-up, but the fact that it takes a quasi-infinite amount
of time to perfect even just one product should not be a reason to ignore all
other products.

Diversification can become a valid strategy for companies once they reach a
certain size.

